# Goodbye Leon, Hello Charlie!



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Unfortunately, due to other commitments, Leon has decided its the right thing to do and step down as the Regional Rep for Northamptonshire. Leon has arranged 2 local meets since he started as a Rep earlier in the year, so i would like to thank him for giving it a go, and doing the right thing with admitting he hasnt got the time anymore to do the job and asking to step down. Thanks Leon and i hope to see you at some future events if you have the time mate

Now i am pleased to announce that Charlie has been appointed Milton Keynes area Rep, and i welcome him to this role and challenge. Im sure alot of you know Charlie from his company TT Spares and i wish him all the best in his new TTOC Regional Rep role.

Charlie has already organised a meet for 24th January at Santa Pod, so if your interested, get your name down as it will be a fab day

So........ goodbye to Leon, thanks for giving it a go and i look forward to seeing you in the futre
....... welcome Charlie in your new role, good luck and if you need anything, you know where we all are 

Please welcome Charlie  

ATB

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we get a discount now then ??? :wink: Welcome to the fold Charlie.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome mate hope you know what you are doing :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks very much Paul ;-)

I am looking forward to warming my regional rep skills back up, I used to rep for Club GTI many years ago ;-)

I am really looking forward to getting some input from the people who have attended so far, on how the meets should be run so if I took your number at the last meet and I did ;-) expect a text ;-)

Andy - I hope so too, I thought that as I was on here almost as much as you are  it would be worth contributing in this way, get your self along to Santa Pod on the 24th Jan and MonTTe Carlo too ;-)

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one Charlie, well done! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Cheers

Rich 

PS It's MonTTe Carlo mate, we can't be doing without the extra 'T'... :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] welcome fella


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry you decided to step down, Leon -----> I never made one of your meets.

But I'm certain that you will do your region proud, Charlie  So a very warm welcome to Repship
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Good luck Charlie mate


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats Charlie from another newbie rep!!

:lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh Dear. No voting on if we want Charlie as a rep..

Not all of us like him.. As a TTOC member I deserve a voice and to be frank I am a bit disappointed I didnt get a choice.

I'm going to start my own run away club.. :evil:

Ahhh Just joking.

Brilliant Idea and shame to see Leon leave. He's a top guy as is Charlie.

All the best m8


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Rudetesh99 said:


> He's a top guy as is Charlie.


He certainly is. One of the most genuine and likeable blokes I've met from the forum.

As a co-'MonTTe' organiser I speak for everyone when I say we're proud to have him on board. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Gez, dont come on for a while & its all happening !!!!!

You kept that quiet Charlie :wink: you little devil :!:

Top guy though you get my [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

PM me if you need any help.
SAV..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you very much to all of you for your welcome and support ;-) well except for Mitesh anyway :lol: :lol:

I am looking forward to arranging some events that will entertain and amuse ;-)

The Santa Pod day was initially going to be a local meet, but then I thought let's open it up to everyone and give people an opportunity to meet those that they rip the urine out of on a daily basis on here ;-)

I am proud to be involved with the TTOC and having so many enthusiastic/obsessed members and hopefully future members makes it all the more enjoyable.

Sav your offer of help is very welcome mate, let's have a chat at the next meet re the future.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

O jeez why did you pick him. :roll:

:wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Didn't see the official thread... so once again, congratulations mate


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:



> Thank you very much to all of you for your welcome and support ;-) well except for Mitesh anyway :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am looking forward to arranging some events that will entertain and amuse ;-)
> 
> ...


No Probs Charlie.

It was a good idea the Santa Pod WAS'NT it :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

SAV...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am full of good ideas ;-) well certainly full of something anyway ;-)

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Congrats Charlie. I might make it up to one of your meets sometime - not a million miles away from me!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Congrats Charlie. I might make it up to one of your meets sometime - not a million miles away from me!


You not interested in coming along to Santa Pod Paul. 24th January, lots are going and i think it will be a fantastic day  

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Charlie. I might make it up to one of your meets sometime - not a million miles away from me!
> ...


Not really my bag tbh....plus we've got a birthday lunch to go to in north Cambridgeshire - not that I really want to go to that either, but family obligation says otherwise :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> certainly full of something anyway ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 Seconded :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


No worries buddy, im not running down the strip in my TT, but im going along to watch and be part of it 

ATB

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Congrats Charlie. I might make it up to one of your meets sometime - not a million miles away from me!


Cheers Buddy

I hope you do manage to make it, you are very welcome ;-)

Charlie


----------

